# Ellie had a bad night



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I was up most of the night with Ellie. She was vomiting and very restless. She startles very easy and several times she was sitting on the sofa and her she would close her eyes and her head would go back really slow, she almost looked like she has passed out. I think the boys know something is wrong, Edgar seems worried and so does Bella the cat. She does not have as much energy as the weekend, she had a hard time with the steps outside last night. She did not want to eat last night so I added canned Royal Canin and she did eat, but this morning she just picked out the canned food. I had scheduled a mobile groomer yesterday but canceled
because I was afraid she might get so upset and have a seizure. Jackie told me I would know when it was time to let her go and I think it may be time. She is not the same girl she was last week. I love Ellie so much and she has brought me so much joy, It is very hard to watch her suffer. The vet told me liver failure feels like a very case of the flu so I guess she is not in pain but feels very bad. Please keep Ellie in your prayers.

Cathy and Ellie Bean


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

God bless you both.

I am so very sorry.

You both are in my prayers.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Ellie had a bad night. I hope that the path becomes clear to you as you face this most difficult decision. I'll be praying for both of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Apr 21 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765661


> I'm sorry to hear that Ellie had a bad night. I hope that the path becomes clear to you as you face this most difficult decision. I'll be praying for both of you.
> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i am so heart broken to come on SM this morning and read this post... I wasnt expecting this... I really was hopeful that our prayers were bringing healing... :crying: I will continue to keep Ellie and you, Cathy in my prayers.. rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry you will be in our prayers


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My heart is with you and sweet darling Ellie. I know this is not an easy decision. We will be here for you!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

This just has to be so hard. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am so so sorry to read this  it must be so hard for you. I will be thinking and praying for you both :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and Ellie.

It is the hardest thing making this decision..........but they are right
you will know when the time is right. My vet told me it is never to soon and never to late. 

If you need someone to talk to please PM me. I understand how you feel having gone threw this so recently
with our beloved angel Ben.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Cathy I am so sorry, you & Ellie will be in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Cathy, I am heartbroken for you. :crying:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy I am so sorry that Elly is having such a bad time. Hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. Dear, sweet Ellie is in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs for both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ellie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I know you'll do the best for Ellie & I know how very much it hurts.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry. I can imagine how you must feel. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry...lots of hugs for you and Ellie :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry for you and Ellie. (crying at work now)
She has been such a brave girl. You will know 
the right thing to do. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I am so sorry little sweet Angel Ellie is not feeling well...

I am in tears right now at the thought of the decision your going to have to make and am also in tears that your baby isn't feeling well. :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: 

May God grant you peace at this terrible time and may God grant little Ellie comfort...

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really didn't want to see this post. I've thought about you and Ellie so much and this is heartbreaking. I have tears in my eyes just thinking about what a hard time you must be having right now with one of the hardest decision you'll ever have to make. I agree, you'll know and its a very selfless decision to make because it has to be all about Ellie. 
I am so so sorry! 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cathy I am so sorry to hear this. You and sweet Ellie have been in my thoughts and prayers. I agree you will know when the time is right. It doesn't help, I know, but try to think of it as the most loving thing you can do for her when the time is right. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: You and sweet Ellie Bean are in my prayers. :crying:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Cathy, my heart goes out to you and sweet Ellie. :grouphug: :crying:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathy I am so sorry you are approaching that awful decision. Dear, sweet Ellie Bean. Jane is right, it is all about Ellie. My heart is just breaking for you Cathy. :grouphug: :grouphug: God bless Ellie and you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 21 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765966


> Cathy I am so sorry you are approaching that awful decision. Dear, sweet Ellie Bean. Jane is right, it is all about Ellie. My heart is just breaking for you Cathy. :grouphug: :grouphug: God bless Ellie and you.[/B]


Thank you

Cathy and Ellie Bean


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to Ellie and you. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Ellie is not doing well. My heart is broken for you and for her.
I know that it's a hard decision to make, but I'm sure you'll do what's best for Ellie.

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My heart breaks for you and Ellie. I am so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cathy:

I'm crying for your pain and sorrow right now. I know all too well how hard this decision is to make, and I also know the Ellie is trusting you to make the right decision for her. You are right, you will see it in her eyes when it is time.

I'm so incredibly sorry. Know that the love and prayers of all of us here are with you right now.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just hate this :bysmilie: it's so hard to know when to make the decission :bysmilie: I'll be praying that precious Ellie just goes so peacefully :crying: my heart is breaking for you :crying 2:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry Ellie had a bad night. I am certain your heart is breaking. It is so hard to let someone you loved go. I can assure you that you will know when the time is right. :hugging:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I have such a heavy heart. I'm of no help right now, I can't stop crying. I'm praying for you both so hard.
xoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking about you and Ellie and checking for an update. This is just so sad and heartbreaking.
Hugs and prayers to you and Ellie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Ellie is not doing well. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Love and blessings to you and Ellie at this most difficult time..... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie had another bad night. She was not vomiting but she was very restless. She does not want to eat and gets very upset when I try to give her meds. She has her tail down today :smcry: I called her vet to set up a home appointment and her regular vet is off today. I am not sure if I should wait or have the other vet come over. I like both but Ellie knows Dr Wilson. I just am not sure if it is fair to make her wait another 24 hours. My husband will be home soon and I will see what he thinks. Her little tummy feels very full of fluid and she seems very sad. I am a mess, my head knows what to do, I know it is the best gift to let her go, but I don't want to. I told her all about the Bridge yesterday. She will know Simon our cat and I am sure my Sian will welcome her. I told her she can run and chase birds and lizards and play all day long. My husband just called and is heading home. I think once he is home I will be able to decide if I want to wait or send her to the bridge today.

Cathy and Ellie Bean


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry  your heart will tell you the right decision - give her kisses from the d gang - my heart breaks for you today  it is so hard having a sick baby and i am so sorry


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Cathy, I am in tears after reading your post.

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,

And pain should keep me from my sleep,

Then will you do what must be done,

For this, the last battle, can't be won.


You will be sad I understand,

But don't let grief then stay your hand,

For on this day, more than the rest,

Your love and friendship must stand the test.


We have had so many happy years,

You wouldn't want me to suffer so.

When the time comes, please, let me go.


Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,

Only, stay with me till the end


And hold me firm and speak to me,

Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree,

It is a kindness you do to me.


Although my tail its last has waved,

From pain and suffering I have been saved.


Don't grieve that it must be you,

Who has to decide this thing to do;

We've been so close,we two, these years,

Don't let your heart hold any tears.



Author Unknown


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smcry: Cathy I am so, so sorry. This hit me hard this morning. I've held out hope for Ellie and prayed so hard for her last night. Marj's poem really hit me too. In a few days it will be 2 years since we took Frosty on his final journey. How well I remember that warm sunny terrible day we laid him to rest under our big oak tree.

My heart cries for you and Ellie. If you must do the most unselfish and loving thing because you love her, then let it be and do not leave room for regret. I send my love and prayers for your strength. :crying:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

There's no words that can tell you how sorry I am. I had tears reading your post and after reading the poem Marj posted I'm a mess. I'm just so sorry. Please know that we all feel your pain and heartbreak and wish there was something that could be done to help you and Ellie. I can't imagine how hard this must be.
Give Ellie a hug for me and the girls and we'll say a prayer. Again I'm so sorry!
Jane, Zoey & Tess

:grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry. :crying: :crying 2:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No words. :crying: :crying: :sLo_grouphug3: Praying for you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

:crying 2: Poor Ellie. I am so sorry.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry.... :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: 

I can't express my feelings right now, they wouldn't come out making sense... I can only say that you and your little angel are in my prayers right now..... Give that little girl all the love you can and hold her tight.... Your doing the right thing....

May god bless you!!! rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh this is so sad, I'm sorry I didn't realize this was happening. Thinking of you and little Ellie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Elly @ Apr 22 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766194


> Ellie had another bad night. She was not vomiting but she was very restless. She does not want to eat and gets very upset when I try to give her meds. She has her tail down today :smcry: I called her vet to set up a home appointment and her regular vet is off today. I am not sure if I should wait or have the other vet come over. I like both but Ellie knows Dr Wilson. I just am not sure if it is fair to make her wait another 24 hours. My husband will be home soon and I will see what he thinks. Her little tummy feels very full of fluid and she seems very sad. I am a mess, my head knows what to do, I know it is the best gift to let her go, but I don't want to. I told her all about the Bridge yesterday. She will know Simon our cat and I am sure my Sian will welcome her. I told her she can run and chase birds and lizards and play all day long. My husband just called and is heading home. I think once he is home I will be able to decide if I want to wait or send her to the bridge today.
> 
> Cathy and Ellie Bean[/B]


Oh no Cathy I am so sorry. I am in tears just reading that it may be Elly's time to go. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now reading this, my heart is breaking for you and little Ellie~~~God be with you!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy,

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i wish i was near by so i could hug you ... :grouphug: JO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2: :crying 2: omg I can feel your pain :crying 2: :crying 2: I had to make that decission last May for my Muffy :crying 2: :crying 2: I wish I could take away your pain :crying 2: :crying 2: I'll be praying for you both :crying 2: :crying 2:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Ellie...my eyes are tearing up right now... :crying:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers as you are going through this difficult time. Just know that we are all here for you, and many of us have had to make the same decision you will have to make. There will never be a day that you don't remember your sweet Ellie, and with time, you will be able to remember only the good times you've had with her. You and Ellie are BOTH lucky to have each other. Ellie will tell you when she's ready...you just have to let go when she wants to go. We're all here for you. :grouphug: rayer: :flowers:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sad for you....tears streaming down my face wishing things could be different for Ellie.

PLease know my prayers are with the three of you.
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you all for all the kinds works, love, prayers and support. Ellie will peacefully go to the Bridge from home today at 3. I am very sad but believe it will be best for her.

:heart: Cathy and Ellie Bean :heart:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:crying: Cathy I am so sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She will give a sigh of relief, and go to sleep--no more pain and having to fight every day to live. :wub: 

You have blessed us with your short life Ellie, now rest in peace. :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Love, prayers and guidance.... :heart:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:crying: Cathy, Ellie knows you did the best that you possibly could to keep her healthy. We are all here for you sweetheart. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this... bless u Cathy and little Ellie rayer: :heart: :crying: We are here for u.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and my heart breaks for you. I know how hard this must have been but its what's best for Ellie. 
How lucky you both were! Ellie for having so much love from you and you for having all that love from her. Prayers for you both.
Hugs, 
Jane


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :crying: :grouphug:
I am so sorry. You are such a wonderful mommy and doing the best thing for little Ellie Bean.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry :crying: You will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sad for you.....we are very sorry for your loss.

I hope you have peace knowing you did the best for her!

xo
nancy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Any decision you believe in your heart is the right decision. I will keep you in my thoughts and Ellie is in a good place. :grouphug: She was such a beautiful girl and I think a miracle may be lurking around the corner. :Flowers 2:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Cathy.... my heart is breaking for you right now... I can't stop crying....

I am so so so so sorry..........


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh dear Cathy,
You are the best there is!!!
I'm crying with you. Your beautiful Ellie Bean will always be in my heart. 
I wish you and your husband peace.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:crying: Rest in Peace, dear Ellie. You were very loved in your too short life.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know how your heart is breaking and how your arms are empty :crying: please know that God has his precious arms around you and he is wiping your tears. I just know my Muffy is meeting your precious Ellie :crying: God bless you, I'll remember you and your husband in my prayers


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :smcry: Rest peacefully, Sweet Ellie. Much love to you Cathy, may you heal swiftly from this terrible loss...You were a superb Mommy to Ellie and I am sure she knows it even now......Angel Kisses....x0x0x N


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so deeply sorry...my heart aches for you. Know that your sweet Ellie is resting peacfully...and knows the love you have for her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My heart goes out to you.

RIP sweet Ellie.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry :crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: 
RIP sweet Ellie


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am reading all these posts thru tears,I can only imagine what you must be going thru right now. I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Ellie Bean,be comforted that she is running and playing at the bridge. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

RIP ... LITTLE ELLE :heart: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:smcry: :crying: :smcry: :crying: :smcry: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest in Peace sweet Ellie Bean.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Dear, Sweet Ellie Bean, May you Rest In Peace!!! Your Mommy and Daddy loved you very much.............


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your heart, Cathy. I'm so very sorry. I know your heart is hurting. Mine is hurting with you.

We love you,

Deb and Gang :grouphug: 


REST IN PEACE, SWEET LITTLE ELLIE. YOU'RE A GOOD GIRL, AND ARE TERRIBLY MISSED

[attachment=51519:EllieBean.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Cathy. Ellie was and will always be loved by many.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, I'm just seeing this now....I am so sorry. My heart is breaking with yours. :grouphug: 

You are not alone.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear Cathy,

I am so very sorry to hear about Ellie. My heart is breaking for you.

You, Ellie, and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy my heart goes out to you and your family. We are keeping you in our warm thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. :grouphug: 

RIP sweet little Ellie Bean


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry Cathy. God bless sweet Ellie Bean and may she rest in peace. People say our hearts heal in time. I don't agree with that. I believe we learn to live with the pain and, in time, it is less intense. As that happens we realize we can go on after all. Your loss is weighing heavily on my heart. May God grant you and your husband strength and eventually peace.

I hope you don't mind me attaching two verses by Unknown Authors. I love them both. I hope they comfort you is some small way.

[attachment=51520:If_I_Sho...Tomorrow.jpeg] [attachment=51521:My_Forever_Pet.jpeg]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cathy:

I'm so so sorry. May Ellie rest peacefully at the bridge with Samantha and all of our other beloved fur-pups. 

Love to you.

Maggie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cathy I just saw this thread now and I am in disbelief. You did the best thing for Ellie she is now resting. My nose is stuffy and my eyes are full of tears and my heart is hurting for you and your family. :smcry: There are no words to take away your pain but I hope you know you were a great mommy to Ellie Bean. :grouphug: Time will heal your heart but your precious memories will last a lifetime. I'm so sorry you are going through this. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, i'm soo sad about this! I'm so sorry *hugs you*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dear sweet Cathy. You were the best mommy and Ellie knew love and joy. She also knew peace because she knew you would always do the very best for her. I'm so very sorry. I know your heart is breaking. Mine is breaking for you. You were truly blessed to have that little angel for a time here on earth. And she was blessed to have you. God speed little Ellie. Have a wonderful time playing at the bridge in the sun and in perfect health. :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

cathy, i am so saddened by this.. i know you must be such a courageous person to let little ellie go... it was the best thing you could have done for her. my heart aches for you and your family. i hope you find peace soon.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry :crying: for your loss of little Ellie. I can't imagine how difficult a decision it was for you, to help your baby go peacefully past the rainbow bridge. 

She is happy, out of pain, in heaven now. R.I.P.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, I am at a loss for words...my heart is breaking for you. I am so, so sorry. Take comfort in knowing sweet Ellie is now free from pain. You are such a wonderful mommy, and she knew how very much you loved her. :heart: :heart: :heart: 

You are not alone. We are all here for you, and we all grieve with you. :sLo_grouphug3: 

May God bless and comfort you and your husband at this most difficult time. My prayers are with you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cathy, I'm so sorry. :bysmilie:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry. I am crying with you. :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just so very heartbreaking... I'm so so sorry but know that your decision is the ultimate act of love... to take on the pain so little Ellie can be relieved of hers..... :grouphug: 

Ellie, sweetie .. I can see you proudly wearing your beautiful angel wings and on to a life of perfection with no more ailments and lots of your SM friends there to greet you and keep you company till one day you are reunited with your mommy and daddy. GodSpeed little one. :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

_I am so so sorry. RIP Ellie you will be missed. Hugs,

Linda_


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG I am so very sorry to hear this very sad news.

[attachment=51531etSympathy.jpg]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

My prayers are with you. May God grant you peace and comfort.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ellie always had a special place for me on this forum. She sounded like such a sweet little girl and it is so unfair that she had to endure all of her health problems in her too short life. I'll be thinking about you and your husband :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that when your grieving ends you will begin to think of all the fun and good times you had with Ellie.
With my deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Cathy!!! :crying: You must be heart broken!!!! :grouphug: I'll be keeping you in my prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: I'm so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. :crying: 
:grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cathy, I am so sorry for your loss :crying: I'm here crying with you :crying 2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cathy i'm just now reading this thread, i'm so sorry that you had to make this decision. Please know that you made the decision out of love for your Ellie Bean. It's never easy, but know that you made the right decision and know that she's no longer in pain. My prayers for you and your family at this difficult time. :grouphug: :crying: :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is saddened by the news. I know you did everything possible to make her life wonderful.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Rest in peace little Ellie. :crying:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry again but all these babies will be waiting to play with her

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=7bd4b...medium=text_url

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNLmBLJJ_io

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hV-LxVlPkI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiADsg-cJ6E...&playnext=1


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Ellie had touched my heart in a very special way, I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Cathy,
I just read this this morning, I am so sorry for your loss, these little furries, sure steal our hearts
Love and Prayers
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. God bless you and your family.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about you and I hope you're doing alright. I know this is a very hard time for you and I just wanted to tell you that you're still in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cathy, I am just so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

It breaks my heart to know that your heart is broken.
Ellie Bean was lucky to have you as her momma.

:grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear about Ellie. Sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sorry about Ellie Bean :grouphug: :grouphug: - I know she is happy at the bridge now :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just saw this threat and can't even imagine how your heart must be breaking. Bianca and I will keep you in our prayers and know that Ellie has been welcomed and is now being cuddled in god's loving arms.

Leandra


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Again, I am so sorry for your loss of Ellie. You did the right thing in not making her suffer for your own selfishness. She will forever love you, and forever remember you. Please let us know if there is anything we can do for you.

:sorry: :crying: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are so very sorry.

Rest in peace sweet Ellie.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your lose. You and your family are in my prayers doin this trying time. I know Ellie is at the rainbow bridge watchin over you :heart: :grouphug: 

:heart: RIP Sweet Ellie :heart:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: Rest in Peace little Ellie :heart:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My sincerest condolences....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just thinking about you Cathy :hugging:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a little fluff is so hard to deal with. I hope you can find peace and comfort in your other animals and the fact that she loved being a part of your lives. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so truly sorry to hear about Ellie. You are a savior to animals as you did what was best for Ellie even though the ramifications for you would be great. I am sure that Ellie is now an angel and is leaning over a beautiful cloud looking down at you and sending you all her love and gratitude for the love you gave her and the life she spent with you. Hugs to help heal your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=51579et_loss.gif]

:heart: RIP Little Ellie Bean :heart:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. :smcry: I can not even begin to imagine the pain that you are in. My deepest Condolences. You and your family are in my prayers. :bysmilie:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Ellie. She is at rest and free of pain now. Rest in peace sweet little one. 
May God hold you in his comforting arms. :crying:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know the words to express how sorry I am. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

You gave Ellie the best care possible, and letting her go to the bridge was so 

unselfish of you. I hope you know how wonderful of a mommy you are. :grouphug:

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP, Ellie Bean. :heart:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your little friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cathy,
:grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss of Elly. :grouphug: 


Tina :crying:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Ellie. My condolences go out to you and your family. Hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Cathy
I am so sorry to hear you lost little Ellie. My heart breaks with you. Our little Moki passed away 3 weeks ago, still cry everyday missing that little boy. Tiny little souls that make deep footprints in our hearts, little borrowed angles that heaven needed back again. 
D'marie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Ellie. :grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet, sweet Ellie. You will be missed. We love you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am so sorry to hear the news of ellie. she was a lucky girl to have u. you did all u could for her and she appreciates u for that. i know this was a very hard decision, but ellie is feeling much better now and will be waiting for u at the bridge. if there is ne thing u need please do not hesitate to pm me.


----------

